
Practical Evaluation of the Lasp Programming Model at Scale - cmeiklejohn
https://speakerdeck.com/cmeiklejohn/practical-evaluation-of-the-lasp-programming-model-at-scale
======
a-saleh
Sounds like trying to build a real programming language out of propagation
networks [1]

[1] [http://web.mit.edu/~axch/www/phd-
thesis.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/~axch/www/phd-thesis.pdf)

------
Licenser
Is there a quick start guide for LASP somewhere on the web?

~~~
cmeiklejohn
For now, the best information we have is here:

[https://lasp-lang.readme.io/](https://lasp-lang.readme.io/)

That said, Lasp PG is being used as the underlying infrastructure for the
Erlang port of Microsoft Orleans, erleans.

We have several companies using our scalable infrastructure replacement for
Distributed Erlang, partisan.

Additionally, our previous work has been inspirational for gen_stage in Elixir
(Lasp's gen_flow) and Phoenix channels (riak_pg, replaced by lasp_pg later.)
There are several papers outlining out work and designs at Erlang Workshop
(co-located at ICFP.)

~~~
Licenser
That's awesome :) thanks for the great work!

